# Christian Photographers on Facebook



## max3k (Sep 9, 2009)

Exposing God is a Christian ministry focused on capturing God's divine beauty and power in the world around us. We are here to encourage others, learn God's word, and glorify our savior Jesus Christ. We hope you begin to recognize that God can be found everywhere, all you have to do is look!

Group Name = Exposing God

We have photo scavenger hunts that are a lot of fun. We would love to have you join us in encouraging others and glorifying God. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## gajoy4u (Sep 9, 2009)

How can I find you on Facebook?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

Follow the light.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2009)

Please read the FAQs on subjects not considered acceptable on TPF.


----------

